# Partially blind pigeon needs home!



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a pigeon that is in need of a home.He is blind,but I do think he can see out of 1 eye,but I don't know how well.I have only had him for 4 days and have been hand feeding him for the last 2. I do not have the time to take care of him.I think he can learn to find his own food with some help.He would make a great companion for another handicapped pigeon.He is a very sweet little guy.I am located near chattanooga TN. and would prefer not to ship him.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

im interested in your pigeon but you have to ship them here in the philippines, plss let me know, ty


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Bumping this up (since I suspect shipping overseas would be too stressful for the piji and waaaayyyyy to expensive for all involved - just a hunch)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There was someone in Pennsylvania looking for a companion for her bird just yesterday. I'll see if I can find the thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/looking-to-adopt-in-pa-28483.html


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Charis said:


> There was someone in Pennsylvania looking for a companion for her bird just yesterday. I'll see if I can find the thread.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/looking-to-adopt-in-pa-28483.html


i would be the lady in pa....i could take him,as i dont mind the bird being blind, my concern would be stress from shipping him,and i cannot physically come that far, the car wont make it! im visually impaired,my partner would be the one to drive our affectionatly titled ''jalopie van extrordinare'' wich is not in condition for a marathon.lol if we could work something out,i'd gladly give him a home.


----------

